# Post all of your rats!



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Just post your whole mischief, I'll start. 

Foster baby Speedbump:


No-name "Foster" - I really may keep him. He needs a name!



Left, preggo gut belongs to Eve, her mother Lilith on the right, and she is just as bad as her name sounds and the picture looks. 


Dirk Diggler picking on baby Peter.


Remington the Silver Fawn boy.


Two foster dumbos with no name, and Whiskey.


"Foster" with no name yet. 


Whiskey, Peter, Remington, and their two unnamed brothers.


Benajmin, the BIG boy. 




So, show me your mischief.


----------



## rinny11 (Jun 3, 2013)

Awww I love your babies! They are so charming. I'll share some photos of my babies!

They like to sleep on me, and in their lap pouch I made. They're all sleeping on me now actually. ;D


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

That first white one looks like she's male of wool! How cute. What color would that hooded be considered?


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My eldest, tiny kissy Freyja:










....the mischievious sisters, funny-eyed November and fattie Calypso:



















My handsome boy Loki:










My other recently-neutered and now lovely boy Magnus:










Finally, the latest addition, baby boy Hannibal:











.....and there's also the honourary mischief member Baron, my Roborovski hamster:


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Very good looking babies. Magnus has the sweetest face.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

We have big boy Soda, who I am now very proud of since he is now 2 and still acts like a baby. (btw, sorry for large pictures)



Pancake Bentley, who I don't have a picture of him being a pancake on photobucket yet but here is him giving me puppy eyes



Liam, who I swear is part hamster. Don't have any recent pictures of him minus his silly muffin eating face



And little ferret boy Niko. (I swear I will make it my icon....sooner or later)



And just for fun, here is Bentley and Soda being best buds (Soda still thinks Bentley is a pillow)

  

Btw, have you noticed that minus in Bentleys picture Soda is in every single one ;D


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

This is Jezebel, my beautiful trimese girl being a fatty as usual lol






This is Penelope my hairless girl who still to this day gives me these death stares!






And last but not least my Peach, my other hairless girl who also enjoys eating more than anything!






Soon I will also be getting another hairless who looks identical to Peach but is much older than all three of these girls.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

They are all so happy and squishy looking. Soda is a ham!

Penelope is a little scary! lol


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

Yeah lol she can be, but shes a big sweetie once she gets to know you lol. I love her death stares tho!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

My mischief is teeny tiny compared to everyone else's LOL but I'll go anyway. Tanto is my old man and universal favorite of my friends and boyfriend at 2+ y/o. Despite his health problems he still has his baby moments. I'm proud of him for making it this far. I had never formally adopted an animal before and was worried about losing out in the health/behavior lottery. Several vet bills later, he has been worth every cent.Getting head scratches from me and beating up Axl remain his two favorite pastimes. 















...And the ever adorable, neurotically licky Axl. I have never had a rat is more chill in public than him. I can place him in the child seat of a shopping cart and he will just sit there [sometimes even takes a nap!]. He is a cutie butt and puts up with Tanto's craziness so well. 

I really need to upload some new pictures!


----------



## rivergirl10 (Jun 8, 2013)

Awe those are so many cute photos! 

I only have two rats, I don't know if that is considered a mischief but here they are: smudge v














Lyla asleep on my lap ^







The two girls together ^







Lyla when I first got her^ 

My two girls were named by my niece. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

